# Electric cat or Electric Eel?



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

My local LFS is selling an 5" Electric cat and 12" Electric Eel. I am tempted to buy one. Why I don't know, maybe cause I'm intrigued by owning a fish that could be lethal to any fish or person on contact. The question is which one should I get, they both seem boring to keep?


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

I've seen this one electric catfish at a fishstore about 65 miles away from home. I don't think it's for sale. Anyway, the people at the fishstore said it could stun a horse...if it could stun a horse, think of the damage it could cause to humans if they are correct.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

eels are more dangerous, simply because they get larger, at 6'
e cats still get 2-3' though i think


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

garygny said:


> My local LFS is selling an 5" Electric cat and 12" Electric Eel. I am tempted to buy one. Why I don't know, maybe cause I'm intrigued by owning a fish that could be lethal to any fish or person on contact. The question is which one should I get, they both seem boring keep?


 If you are so intrigued by lethal fish, then go with a SW set up and a blue ringed octopus. And yes they both are boring. My LFS has a 8" ecat and all it does is lay sedentary along the bottom. I saw a 2' E. Eel at the Shedd Aquarium a couple months back and it too didnt even move. I think both would be extrememly boring.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

The eel can do more damn. But like beans said they are both boring as hell.


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

The one lfs nearby has a 2' electric eel for sale, I'd like to buy it just to see the guy try to get it out of the tank. Of course this is also the place with the 4' Shark for sale, I'd also like to see them bag that thing up.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

the eel is much more dangerous MUCH more, the eel can easly kill you, and they get HUGE ver very large and i hope you have an enormous tank for it if you buy one...


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

lahot your such an ass


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> piranha45 Posted on Nov 8 2003, 08:13 AM
> lahot your such an ass


Speaking of asses, I wouldn't mind watching an episode of Jackass if they tried to hold/touch an electric catfish....you hear that Johnny Knoxville?!?!?!?!


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

14_blast said:


> > piranha45 Posted on Nov 8 2003, 08:13 AM
> > lahot your such an ass
> 
> 
> Speaking of asses, I wouldn't mind watching an episode of Jackass if they tried to hold/touch an electric catfish....you hear that Johnny Knoxville?!?!?!?!


 lol your right that would be some funny sh*t. Or on that new show the wild boys with stevo-o and pointnus. Steve-o is dumb enough to do it


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

The Electric Eel that they have is 12" for 69.00. I really do want it, I just don't have the tank yet. Even though they don't move much, I think it would be kind of cool to have and it might be fun to watch them eat. If I do get it, I would like to put $100 bill rolled up in a test tube on the bottom of the tank.


----------



## Kory (Jun 5, 2003)

lol good idea about the $100 bill.

I have a question about e-cats and e-eels. Do they generate enough of a shock to mess up your heater, filter, or hood lights?


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

can someone post pics of them????


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> can someone post pics of them????


no go look them up on yahoo or predfish.net yourself u lazy whale penis
both are very unspectacular in appearance, although quite similar as well. The e-cat loks like a good-sized piece of dogshit and the eel would look the same if it weren't long and elastic. very similar to a lungfish in appearance


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

Wouldnt you agree that a minmum tank for a full grown electric eel would be 400 gallons, now why would you want to waste that on a non moving fish that you probably would never even see shock anything.


----------



## accr (Nov 27, 2002)

Comparatively speaking...
Full grown Ecats give out no more than 450v.....while Eeels go up to 800v.

Ecat's charges decrease as they shock you... 300v, 275, 200.... till 0, they they'll have to recharge for days. Eeels can shock you indefinitely forever with the same voltage.

Even adult ecats 1m or so cant really kill ya.....

I would get the eel if i were you


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

seriously how dumb would you feal if your pet killed you?


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> seriously how dumb would you feal if your pet killed you?


 ahahha







that would be too funny


----------



## garygny (Mar 16, 2003)

Next time I go to the LFS I have to watch him eat a goldfish, kind of curious. I wonder if it shocks the goldfish before eating it. It think it would be kind of neat to rig a light bulb to the tank that will light up when the Eel emits a charge. I can't imagine why it would need a large tank considering it does not move much.


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> seriously how dumb would you feal if your pet killed you?


 LOL

just get e-mail


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> u lazy whale penis


Man I got one!!! lol you coulda just called me a dork....they mean the same thing


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

P45 thanks for these informative comments









about the catfish Vs eel thing, I think (although not sure) that the eel has the larger voltage, with both fish you have to touch the fish to get shocked, being in the same water is not enough.
the about of power the fish has is relative to the size of the fish so a huge electirc eel is something you go not want to grab hold of, or a huge electric catfish for that matter.

at the sizes mentioned here, the larger of the two fish will most likely be more harmfull, however if you have to get an e-cat beware they look like turds, and electric eels can get huge - they are not my choice of fish


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

i hope ur not being sarcastic about my "informative comments" :sad:


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

piranha45 said:


> lahot your such an ass





> u lazy whale penis


how could I have been


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

crazyklown89 said:


> can someone post pics of them????


 heres a handy eel link
heres a handy e-cat link


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

thanks Innes.........wow those things look like large peices of sh*t!


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

the cat is kida nice looking, thats what I would pic...smaller and mor attractive.


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

every bit so much as a solid firm freshly-made piece of sh*t


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

man I'm sorry guys but if your turd has spots and wiskers.....you need to see a doctor ASAP


----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

oh DAMN, someone should have told me about this sooner :sad:


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)




----------



## piranha45 (Apr 8, 2003)

it really wasnt that funny


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

> piranha45 Posted: Nov 8 2003, 03:33 PM
> 
> QUOTE (Black-Phoenix @ Nov 8 2003, 04:25 PM)
> seriously how dumb would you feal if your pet killed you?
> ...


I would say you would be a candidate for the Darwin Awards.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

if my pet killed me I would be dead and it wouldn't matter to me


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

smart ass







......but think of the children.....

anyway...are you gonna get one or no? can I have your fish stuff if you die?


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

what children, and I'm not getting either an electric eel or an e-cat, and no you cant have my fishes (unless you pay the big bucks)


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

doh, foiled again


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

doh, foiled again


----------



## lophius (Mar 24, 2003)

I have both !!!!

I think that you are being a little harsh saying that e-cats look like a turd ..... maybe a little, but they have one heck of a face on them. Mine is actually quite active (its a long nose microstoma rather than electricus), it appears to be quite intelligent, well it is interactive in the same way that an oscar is (not quite as much as a redtail). It eats for England and is a real glutton ... over all a nice fish ... i have not given it live food but i did watch it zap my female Paratilapia bleekeri and it looked like it hurt (the fish died three days later)...

I was zapped previously by a 14" ecat that I owned .. it hurt like hell, but not half as much as smashing my elbow on the corner of the tank as I was zapped !!!!

The electric eel is a super fish, once again actually quite active, it also hand feeds (a risky business) and has the capacity to eat half it's own weight in food. A sfor colouration, it's brown on top with a bright orange throat and belly.

As for power ... the eel wins .... see described above. Apparently an eel has the potential to knock down a horse .... I have not really been zapped but have felt the low frequency electrical discharges associated with food location and that is a very very weird feeling! ...

If i were you i'd get the cat, unless you can house an eel ... both are very cool creatures, yes they may not be the most attractive or the most active, but if that's what you wanted then you'd get a tank of guppies.









carl


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

both of those fishes grows alot and the eel (IMO) grows to large for a hobbyist unless you have got a HUGE tank...


----------



## crazyklown89 (Aug 28, 2003)

> I think that you are being a little harsh saying that e-cats look like a turd ..... maybe a little


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

E-cat = Big ass shocking sausage
E-Eel = Really Big ass death bringing turd


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

i love my electric catfish. eels are more dangerous. they shock for no reason, i can pet my catfish. just as long as i dont provoke him or scare him he doesnt shock.


----------



## Vampor (Feb 15, 2003)

Polypterus said:


> E-cat = Big ass shocking sausage
> E-Eel = Really Big ass death bringing turd


 omg man







so true


----------



## no_fear (Oct 22, 2003)

My Ecat pic.....


----------

